# Deputy Surgeon General to be Alberta's registrar



## dapaterson (14 Jan 2017)

Col Scott McLeod has been selected as the new registrar for the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Alberta.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2017/01/12/alberta-physician-college-taps-canadian-military-doctor-as-new-registrar?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=recommend-button&utm_campaign=Alberta+physician+college+taps+Canadian+military+doctor+as+new+registrar


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2017)

This is an excellent choice for Alberta. Scott is a stand up guy, and a great physician. One certain knock on effect will be a greater appreciation for PAs and the potential for more movement on that file.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jan 2017)

It's a loss to the CAF, though; I hear he was tagged as a future Surgeon General.


----------



## Nudibranch (16 Jan 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It's a loss to the CAF, though; I hear he was tagged as a future Surgeon General.



Not "a" future SurgGen.

"The" future SurgGen.


----------

